# How do you pack your lens hoods when traveling?



## Moody Blues (Aug 10, 2012)

I travel quite a bit with my gear. I use a Thinktank Airport Security 2. I typically pack the lenses in the bag with the hoods on and reversed. This takes up so much additional room though compared to taking all of the hoods off and then nesting the hoods together and into one divider. 

I am interested to see what other people do.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2012)

I pack most lenses with the hoods reversed. The exceptions are the very wide, very shallow hoods for the 16-35 II and TS-E 24mm II, which get packed separate from the lens.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 10, 2012)

Right now they're just in my bag at the top of a divider like yours, except for my 70-200 hood which is in the original case it came in. I'm thinking about putting all my lenses in a Pelican case, not sure though.


----------



## Chris Burch (Aug 10, 2012)

I stack all of my hoods together and slide them over the small end of my 20-700 f/2.8. I sized the divider section for that lens to be big enough to accommodate the hoods, so the hoods fit in snugly and also hold the lens in place. That lens fits vertically into my bag...I wouldn't use this method if I had the lay the lens down on its side.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2012)

The reason I like them reversed on their lens is that when I reach into my bag to pull out a lens and use it, I don't want to also have to dig around separately to find the specific bud for that lens and remove it from its place in a stack of hoods.


----------



## Moody Blues (Aug 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The reason I like them reversed on their lens is that when I reach into my bag to pull out a lens and use it, I don't want to also have to dig around separately to find the specific bud for that lens and remove it from its place in a stack of hoods.



I guess that I should clarify that this is more for when you are in transit to somewhere. I just tried nesting all of my hoods together and it works quite nicely. I can then coil up all of my battery cords and fill the void.


----------



## dlleno (Aug 10, 2012)

when I load for easiest access, The 17-55 has the hood on correctly and with lens cap off, either separately or attached to the camera. When I load for transit, the hood is reversed and lens cap is on. 

70-200 is bagged with hood reversed with lens cap on (cause there isn't room to install the hood normally) either separately or attached to camera.

the 10-22 hood is too big to be stored on the lens, and rides in a separate compartment


----------



## nebugeater (Aug 10, 2012)

Where can I get a 20 - 700 2.8. 




Chris Burch said:


> I stack all of my hoods together and slide them over the small end of my 20-700 f/2.8. I sized the divider section for that lens to be big enough to accommodate the hoods, so the hoods fit in snugly and also hold the lens in place. That lens fits vertically into my bag...I wouldn't use this method if I had the lay the lens down on its side.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 10, 2012)

nebugeater said:


> Where can I get a 20 - 700 2.8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any camera store including online or eBay.


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 10, 2012)

nebugeater said:


> Where can I get a 20 - 700 2.8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man an ultrawide to supertelephoto f/2.8 35Xzoom. I want it. haha sounds like something sigma would make and sell for 32 grand.... no wait thats the 200-500 f/2.8


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 11, 2012)

Moody Blues said:


> I travel quite a bit with my gear. I use a Thanktank Airport Security 2. I typically pack the lenses in the bag with the hoods on and reversed. This takes up so much additional room though compared to taking all of the hoods off and then nesting the hoods together and into one divider.
> 
> I am interested to see what other people do.



ditto


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 11, 2012)

I just leave the hood on my lens with the lens cap on too except for my 70-200. It just makes things faster.


----------



## Richard8971 (Aug 11, 2012)

For the most part I just attach the hoods reversed on my lenses. Takes up way less room and makes it handy to get them when I need them.

D


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 11, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> I stack all of my hoods together and slide them over the small end of my 20-700 f/2.8. I sized the divider section for that lens to be big enough to accommodate the hoods, so the hoods fit in snugly and also hold the lens in place. That lens fits vertically into my bag...I wouldn't use this method if I had the lay the lens down on its side.



+1 Brilliant suggestion on stacking it on the 70-200! Never thought on it before, but it has irritated me. Today I am shooting a friends child who plays in a national tennis finale, and as it happens, I needed the advice right away I use a Domke Ruggedwear F2 (also have a photobackpack), and with this advice I was able to pack a 1Ds III and a 5D II w/grip, plus my 70-200, 100L, 135L and a Siggy 85. Wondering if I should bring a wide for the whole court (maybe 24-105 or the 16-35 II). Anyway, thanks for a good advice.

G.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 11, 2012)

Stacking together with 70-200 in the hood of 70-200. It was the way to put it all in my backback.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 11, 2012)

I stack all my hoods up and place them in my 70-200 f2.8 case, which I pack in my luggage.


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 11, 2012)

i just reverse my hoods on my lenses the way its meant to be  takes up less space.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 11, 2012)

All my lens hoods are reverse mounted with the lens along with both caps in my camera case. During shooting, all my lenses can go back into the case with the hood in the normal position. I am using a crop body. therefore I can use the 17-55 f2.8 lens hood on my 17-40mm. It saves quite a bit of space.


----------

